# Laundry detergent??



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher

So I have been convinced by everyone to switch to fleece! And I'm sooo excited to have a bedding free home! What laundry detergent do you guys use to wash the fleece? I read to use I scented but wanted to see exactly what everyone was using. Thanks!!


----------



## Nancy

Unscented is generally recommended. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yup, I use Tide Free for Lily's laundry, with no dyes or scents. Same for Downy softener, I use the scent/dye-free version. It's not that expensive to get special detergent/softener just for their laundry, I've been using the same bottles for months now, maybe even a year. I'm only just starting to get close to needing to get another bottle of detergent.


----------



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher

I'm sorry. Typo. I meant to say I know UNSCENTED but was wondering brands. Hah thanks.


----------



## shawnwk1

i use All free and clear for all my laundry. it's unscented so i don't have to worry about any other scents on my clothes either for them to want to chomp on.


----------



## Rainy

I use the Tide unscented, Clorox 2 unscented and Downy unscented. I have allergies to fragrances and some preservatives, so I don't have much choice. Just a tip though, fabric softener inhibits absorbency in towels and fleece. Fleece doesn't really absorb anyways, just wicks it away to an absorbent layer.


----------



## Christemo

I use whatever is on sale that's unscented. Right now it's arm and hammer.


----------

